
Connection Machine - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connection_Machine
======
protomyth
*Lisp (star-lisp) had some interesting constructs for this machine [https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&ved=0ahUKEwjP8cqHsMPVAhWmllQKHZXzBjUQFghXMAY&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpeople.csail.mit.edu%2Fbradley%2Fcm5docs%2Fnov06%2FGettingStartedinStarLisp.pdf&usg=AFQjCNHUY8Ol29FnMBPZEgF4gLGvaRiz9g) [PDF]

